# Interesting photos to be found on Talk Classical



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

[Admin edit: pictures removed]


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I heard about this, are you trying to get banned again?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

No, I'm posting pictures already avaiable at Talk Classical on one of the blogs which got me pretty disgusted.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

That should probably be banned as well....


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Err... what?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Aramis said:


> No, I'm posting pictures already avaiable at Talk Classical on one of the blogs which got me pretty disgusted.


If you (or any member here for that matter) should come across objectionable things like this, please use the "Report" function as it would save us lots of time and grief ... and some misunderstandings along the way.

If reported in that manner, it gives the staff the exact URL of the offending stuff and we can eradicate it quickly.

I did remove the offending pictures and :scold:'ed the user.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

What was it, goatse?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh damn, I wanted to see the pictures! I have a stronger constitution than the forum rules allow for.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

They weren't that bad, I mean there wasn't nudity. They were just... strange? :lol:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Jan said:


> They weren't that bad, I mean there wasn't nudity. They were just... strange? :lol:


No nudity?! It would probably have been a waste of my time then... Since when was 'strangeness' outlawed?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I would replace "strange" with "perverted".


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes that's the word, I already explained to him via PM.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> If you (or any member here for that matter) should come across objectionable things like this, please use the "Report" function as it would save us lots of time and grief ... and some misunderstandings along the way.
> 
> If reported in that manner, it gives the staff the exact URL of the offending stuff and we can eradicate it quickly.
> 
> I did remove the offending pictures and :scold:'ed the user.


 That's an excellent use of an excellent emoticon, _Krummhorn_.

Some of the pictures seem to have been taken by a 4-year-old. They're about the right height off the floor, and even suggest a 4-year-old's level of sophistication.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> That's an excellent use of an excellent emoticon, _Krummhorn_.
> 
> Some of the pictures seem to have been taken by a 4-year-old. They're about the right height off the floor, and even suggest a 4-year-old's level of sophistication.


Surely this 4-year-old has a precocious interest in certain parts of the female anatomy.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Surely this 4-year-old has a precocious interest in certain parts of the female anatomy.


A 4-year-old boy (especially if he has sisters around his age) is apt to be aware of a 'difference'. He will be curious, though not 'viva la difference' curious. The photographer in question here is unlikely to be 4 years old, except somewhere in his head.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

^I know. It's the Oedipal phase and kids at this age are very curious about sex. Given that the blogger in question is a fully formed adult (supposedly) my observation was tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Why do I always miss the interesting stuff?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Why do I always miss the interesting stuff?


It's probably interesting only as a character study.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> It's probably interesting only as a character study.


It's interesting to me because I'm a pervert too.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Why do I always miss the interesting stuff?


You and me both, kid!


----------

